# SUPERMOON This Weekend 22, 23, June 2012



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Supermoon ~ the closest to the Earth in its orbit (_perigee_)
Wishing you clear viewing -- reach out and touch it 
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Supermoon-2013-Dates-And-When-To-Watch-4610548.php


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

here's a photo I took out the kitchen window during the last super moon, 2011? There was a Steven Segal movie on tv, and there he is, hair blacker than night, floating in blue empyrean, reflected in the window, watching over the calcium light night lights of the ferry terminal to Newfoundland across the harbour.

Segal Supermoon


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

This coinciding with Midsummer will make for a perfectly bright night for all festivities this weekend!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Midwinter here, so too damn cold to go outside to look at the supermoon. I'm not as tough as Mr. Segal.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

brianvds said:


> Midwinter here, so too damn cold to go outside to look at the supermoon. I'm not as tough as Mr. Segal.











only one man is


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

brianvds said:


> Midwinter here, so too damn cold to go outside to look at the supermoon. I'm not as tough as Mr. Segal.


Awww. I get it, I really do, but growing up and now again living where it can get to around 104 farenheit [Celsius 40] in summer, and almost 20 below zero [Celsius -29 ] in winter, I do have to have a little laugh. 
........ ............ ..............
There, done now


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Kleinzeit said:


> Segal Supermoon
> 
> View attachment 19929


If it's a more recent Segal film that's probably not the moon but an incoming planetoid he backhanded out of the atmosphere.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> If it's a more recent Segal film that's probably not the moon but an incoming planetoid he backhanded out of the atmosphere.


Some of us live in the UK and there is a problem here,it's known as weather and there was no chance of seeing it where I live. Now there's a legitimate target that you missed in your recent rant.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

June 23 supermoon with weather report 4:30 am AST


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

THANK YOU pETRb!

If the night sky is going to be as pure as myself I will definitely see it.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Awww. I get it, I really do, but growing up and now again living where it can get to around 104 farenheit [Celsius 40] in summer, and almost 20 below zero [Celsius -29 ] in winter, I do have to have a little laugh.
> ........ ............ ..............
> There, done now


Hehehe, here in Pretoria, if the temperature drops below 20 degrees (Celsius) we consider it freezing cold. We get some frost in winter! Frost! BRRR!

I have to say though, our houses here are simply not designed with the weather in mind. They are not at all insulated, so whatever the temperature outside, that is also the temperature indoors. So if the temperature falls below freezing outside, then you sit in your house breathing out clouds of fog. Unless you can afford to heat your house, which I can't.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

moody said:


> Some of us live in the UK and there is a problem here,it's known as weather and there was no chance of seeing it where I live. Now there's a legitimate target that you missed in your recent rant.


I don't recall a recent rant, but yes, the weather here in the north has not provided any good viewing opportunities either.

Edit: If the clear sky holds for the next couple of hours we should have good viewing here in Yorkshire.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

moody said:


> Some of us live in the UK and there is a problem here,it's known as weather and there was no chance of seeing it where I live.


you'll see it, I can see it from my lounge.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

nothing yet in Ireland...am looking out for it


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

moody said:


> Some of us live in the UK and there is a problem here,it's known as weather and there was no chance of seeing it where I live. Now there's a legitimate target that you missed in your recent rant.


The UK, huh? Well, apart from the moon, if you are very, very lucky, you may also at some point in your life notice a similar-sized, bright thing in the daylight sky. Don't be alarmed. That's the Sun. :lol:


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

To be precise, this is a supermoon in the way that a twelve-and-a-quarter inch pizza special is a super twelve-inch pizza.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Kleinzeit said:


> To be precise, this is a supermoon in the way that a twelve-and-a-quarter inch pizza special is a super twelve-inch pizza.


Sort of, yes. Here's more:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supermoon

http://www.skyandtelescope.com/observing/highlights/Supermoon-June2013-212330751.html


----------

